# Right paw pad edges are pink



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Just talked to a few owners at the dog park and they said its "hot foot" or think it is. Anyone know any home remedies for now? Won't be able to make it to the store. Was thinking maybe using a sock and taping it to his paw or just using the cone again


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Ok here's a picture of it.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly bites her fur and when I was looking up reasons for this I found that if they are biting or licking their paws it could be a sign of an allergy of some sort. I have never heard of it turning pink though. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I hope it's just allergies. 

We did spend about 3hrs at a pond nearby on Monday. The ground is made up of pretty soft round stones. Or maybe it could be some sort of bug bite. He doesn't seem to be in pain when walking on it, I don't notice a limp or anything.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Was the surface where he ran and played hard? It looks like a wound Tess sometimes has when she has been chasing balls along the road next to our house. Running and stopping will 'shave' the protective layer on the pads. Keep it clean, otherwise it gets infected.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks like some kind of injury or allergic reaction that he's been licking at a lot. My guess is a bug bite or some other kind of allergen. I doubt it's a general allergy to something like food since it's localized to one paw.

Treat it like a hot spot or it could become one. Keep it clean and dry, and keep him from licking it. Make an appointment with the vet if it doesn't improve soon.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like some sort of irritation is causing him itch then lick his paw. It could be a one-time thing or the start of a yearly (fall/spring) thing. I'd have the vet look at it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Next time you're out, pick up a tube of this stuff. It is what I use for raw spots on pads like you show in the picture. Works very well.

Sulfodene 3-Way Ointment for Dogs at PETCO


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

It almost looks like a hot spot. Maverick may have stepped into something while playing in the grass, since it is only on one paw. A bug bite maybe, or a burr. Have you checked between his paw pad to make sure there isn't a burr stuck between his toes? Those things can really get stuck in there.

Good luck. Hope your vet can shed some light on it. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> Next time you're out, pick up a tube of this stuff. It is what I use for raw spots on pads like you show in the picture. Works very well.
> 
> Sulfodene 3-Way Ointment for Dogs at PETCO


I'll ask my Vet about it, unfortunately we don't have an appointment til 3 today Guess it works out, I can go to at least 2 of my 3 classes.

Poor Mav, for some reason it looks a bit more pink and a small part has a little blood. I don't get how it got worse, I put the cone on him. 

Thanks for the advice everyone, appreciate it all.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wish you the best at the vets, glad you are having it checked out.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako has the same thing. Only one paw and he licks it constantly keeping it wet. My vet said to soak his paw with epsom salts and then dry it very well...inside thepaws is dark and always damp which is causing a hot spot in between his toes. Mako also licked it until it bled a little. I also put medicated gold bond in there and it seemed to work.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Makomom said:


> Mako has the same thing. Only one paw and he licks it constantly keeping it wet. My vet said to soak his paw with epsom salts and then dry it very well...inside thepaws is dark and always damp which is causing a hot spot in between his toes. Mako also licked it until it bled a little. I also put medicated gold bond in there and it seemed to work.


Mako, I like that name

Hmmm, maybe I will stop by Petsmart and get that cream then, could be good temporary relief before the vet, but I don't want it to mess up the diagnosis either...What to do, what to do...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It is good stuff to have around, get it anyway. Whether you use it before the vet or not is up to you of course, but doubt it will mess up the diagnosis.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> It is good stuff to have around, get it anyway. Whether you use it before the vet or not is up to you of course, but doubt it will mess up the diagnosis.


Getting ready to head out to Petsmart, hopefully they have it. Nearest Petco is 20min away...

Thanks again for advice everyone:wavey:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I second the Sulfodene and the Gold Bond. Both help a lot for many things and are handy to have around. The Sulfodene also tastes yucky. My old vet said to use it instead of Bitter Yuck when needing to put a deterrent on the dog.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Applied the ointment (sulfodene) and then wrapped it in some hospital bandages. He doesn't seem to go for it, but man was it sensitive when putting it on. We just have to wait til about 3:30 now before we see the vet.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Why wrap it? wounds need air to breathe. Added moisture from wrapping won't do any good, JMO. If a problem put on the cone of shame.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

OutWest said:


> The Sulfodene also tastes yucky. My old vet said to use it instead of Bitter Yuck when needing to put a deterrent on the dog.


 Well, I guess I will take your word for it, not about to do a taste test myself


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> Why wrap it? wounds need air to breathe. Added moisture from wrapping won't do any good, JMO. If a problem put on the cone of shame.


Well I put the Sulfodene and that ointment is pretty thick. It wouldn't get any air to the wound itself, this way it stops him from going after it and lets him walk around more if he needs to. That's what I figure anyway, it's what I usually do when I put an ointment on myself. Wrap so I let it do its thing and then later on in the day let it air out. I just want to keep him as comfortable as possible before we go to the vet later today and get the vet's recommendations, though I'm sure you all have possibly diagnosed the problem already.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

dezymond said:


> Well I put the Sulfodene and that ointment is pretty thick. It wouldn't get any air to the wound itself, this way it stops him from going after it and lets him walk around more if he needs to. That's what I figure anyway, it's what I usually do when I put an ointment on myself. Wrap so I let it do its thing and then later on in the day let it air out. I just want to keep him as comfortable as possible before we go to the vet later today and get the vet's recommendations, though I'm sure you all have possibly diagnosed the problem already.


OK, think I stated it the wrong way. My though was wrapping it would make your dog more aware of the problem and hence make it more of a bother. Usually once I apply it, they forget about it. You are right the 3 way ointment is thick.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> OK, think I stated it the wrong way. My though was wrapping it would make your dog more aware of the problem and hence make it more of a bother. Usually once I apply it, they forget about it. You are right the 3 way ointment is thick.


Well once he saw the wrap on it, he didn't go for it. He also seemed much more comfortable walking with the bandages and wraps on instead of just his paw alone. Plus keeps my floor ointment free lol.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

As soon as I apply it they forget about it, no more licking. The ointment once buffed out on your floor gives a nice sheen, LOL


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> As soon as I apply it they forget about it, no more licking. The ointment once buffed out on your floor gives a nice sheen, LOL


I'll keep that in mind, floors are getting a bit dirty. LOL!

Poor guy, probably won't allowed to be too active for next couple days, weather is supposed to be nice this weekend too


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dezymond said:


> I'll keep that in mind, floors are getting a bit dirty. LOL!
> 
> Poor guy, probably won't allowed to be too active for next couple days, weather is supposed to be nice this weekend too


You might be surprised at how fast he bounces back. . I'd say if the vet recommends antibiotics or steroids, to push back a bit and ask about trying alternative and first aid remedies before going there. When Tucker got a belly rash, I treated it quite well (with the help of GRF friends!) at home. Wanted to avoid the drugs if possible. Just my two cents. Unasked for.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

OutWest said:


> You might be surprised at how fast he bounces back. . I'd say if the vet recommends antibiotics or steroids, to push back a bit and ask about trying alternative and first aid remedies before going there. When Tucker got a belly rash, I treated it quite well (with the help of GRF friends!) at home. Wanted to avoid the drugs if possible. Just my two cents. Unasked for.


It might be a surprise to some folks who know how skeptical I am of alternative treatments that I agree here, particularly about the steroids. For minor issues that aren't at a critical stage, I think it's wise to be very conservative about the use of steroids in particular. Having been on heavy doses steroids (prednisone) a couple of times for poison ivy, I'm all too aware of the dramatic changes they make to your body and the havoc they wreak on your immune system.

For me, it's all been temporary and gone away after the tapering off period, but it's scary how many body systems are affected by the extra prednisone.

I'm a much bigger fan of topical cortisone (almost the same chemical, but you don't get nearly the same concentrations in the body from a topical application as a pill). Also, for minor pre-hotspots, cleaning and drying the area while keeping the dog from licking it is often enough to heal it in a few days. Why give heavy-duty meds when a few days of careful wound care can do the same thing?

Just to be clear: in the case of chronic, large, or badly infected hotspots, I'll run right to the pharmacy. But for minor issues, I vastly prefer being conservative about antibiotics and very conservative about steroids.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

It's about 45 minutes til our vet appt, so I took the wrap off about 15 minutes ago. Figure let it air dry a bit before we go. He started picking at the wrap once I took his cone off anyway. Guess he was excited to see me home and forgot that I don't want him going after the wrap, oh well.

He seems fine, but the paw is still a deep pink, not quite red, but definitely a bit swollen. I guess he tasted the Sulfodene and didn't go after it anymore LOL

And a pic just seconds before he began to pick at the wrap:doh:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope the paw heals up quickly. Maverick is getting big and losing the puppy look!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Just got back from the vet.

He got a steroid injection along with 10 days of antibiotics. The vet said I can use some antibiotics my parents get from the hospital as it's not harmful and would save me some money. Doc said Maverick could be better as soon as Saturday with the combo of antibiotics and the steroids, but only time will tell. 

Thank you all for your tips and concern, really do appreciate it. Have to wait til tonight to grab the antibiotics so for now the Sulfodene at least soothes his skin. And for the next 24hrs he wears the cone of shame


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Did he think it was a bite of some kind? 

He sure is looking big ... He's grown since I saw him!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Did he think it was a bite of some kind?
> 
> He sure is looking big ... He's grown since I saw him!


Doc didn't see anything. He said it could've been a bite, or maybe he hurt it and just licked it to the state it's in now. He gave it a pretty thorough look and didn't find any foreign objects. So, as he said it, no sense in trying to figure out how he got it and just fix it right now. 

I don't remember if I mentioned it (and don't feel like reading back) but I did notice it being a bit pink last night. So I cleaned it with 40/60 hydrogen peroxide and then soak it in warm water. Thoroughly dried it and had Maverick sleep with the cone of shame on. This morning he was limping and it seemed more sensitive. 

Haha, and yup he did get bigger, he's 53.8lbs now and turning 6mo tomorrow. I didn't go to the dog park over the last holiday weekend and even the other owners think he got bigger.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

So since the vet and I don't really want him walking around outside, to avoid infection, and so he feels as little pain as possible. What can I do to keep him entertained? Tomorrow I don't think he'll be limping as much so should I just stick to indoor training, could work on the heel command and recall. Poor guy, no fun way to exercise him for at least 2 days.

edit: I said I would never ever dress up my dog, furthest I go would be a bandana, but anyone think a doggy boot would be effective? I just hate to see him wear the cone and he hates it, he's still not used to it. He's running into wall corners and table chairs.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

When Belle had a foot infection we used a boot and it worked very well.....navigating the cone is tough.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Belle's Mom said:


> When Belle had a foot infection we used a boot and it worked very well.....navigating the cone is tough.


Stole a pair of my nieces socks, see if that works tomorrow LOL


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The cone is hard at the outset, but I found Tucker got the hang of it after a couple days. I was the one who hated it the most! It was like having a china shop with a bull in it! 

Try some nose games with him. Or "go find it". Several people have had good suggestions for Tucker in the thread about the dog park. 

Hope Mav is back to his usual perky self soon.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

OutWest said:


> The cone is hard at the outset, but I found Tucker got the hang of it after a couple days. I was the one who hated it the most! It was like having a china shop with a bull in it!
> 
> Try some nose games with him. Or "go find it". Several people have had good suggestions for Tucker in the thread about the dog park.
> 
> Hope Mav is back to his usual perky self soon.


Thanks I'll go look at your thread again.

Mav seems to be getting better, no limp at all today. In fact he's back to jumping up on the beds we allow him on:doh: his paw is looking a bit better too but I can't put any topical antibiotics as he's too awake right now


----------

